# Need help breaking a skiptooth chain.



## warrensibley (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm new to the CABE and would appreciate help identifying a chain tool that will break a skiptooth chain. I need to loosen and replace some bad links, but can't find a chain tool that will fit skiptooth links.  My Walmart tool(and others I have seen) have teeth that only fit modern 1/2" links. Since skiptooths were standard for decades I assume there must have been tools for them, but I can't find any.  If anyone knows of a specific brand tool or a way to modify a modern chain tool, I would appreciate the info.

Thanks,

WS


----------



## kunzog (Mar 16, 2013)

No need to buy a special tool.  I use a  steel block with a small hole drilled in it (the hole should be just a little larger than the pin you will be removing). Place the chain on the block over the hole and with a punch (I use a nail set) drive the pin out of the link. If your punch is tapered like my nail set and wont drive the pin all the way through, just remove the punch and complete driving the pin out with a nail. If you dont have a steel block you can use a vise with the jaws just barely open, lay the chain on top of the jaws. The trick is to create a solid base with an opening below to allow the pin to drop free. Some pins in chains are rivited or peened and hard to push through, if that is the case you can carefully grind (with an electric grinder or Dremmel) the end of the pin flat before removing. When you replace a link you will have to use a master link as you dont generally replace individual links like you would on a modern multi speed bike. If your chain is really worn you should consider a replacement.


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 16, 2013)

I do it a similar way, but use a very small socket on the bottom and a punch to drive the pin out....


----------



## buisky (Mar 16, 2013)

warrensibley said:


> I'm new to the CABE and would appreciate help identifying a chain tool that will break a skiptooth chain. I need to loosen and replace some bad links, but can't find a chain tool that will fit skiptooth links.  My Walmart tool(and others I have seen) have teeth that only fit modern 1/2" links. Since skiptooths were standard for decades I assume there must have been tools for them, but I can't find any.  If anyone knows of a specific brand tool or a way to modify a modern chain tool, I would appreciate the info.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WS




Sunlite makes a tool that works perfect. No alterations. The part number is 62106. It cost about $14.  Hope this helps, Ron


----------



## OldRider (Mar 16, 2013)

What my friend and I did was modify a regular chain breaker tool. If you remove the bracket in the tool where the chain sits in as you punch out the link the skiptooth fits perfectly.


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 16, 2013)

*Many thanks*

Many thanks for all the replies.  I really appreciate it.  Wish I had thought to use the CABE sooner!

WS


----------

